# ISO What to Do With Puff Pastry



## goodgiver (Feb 27, 2007)

Is there anyone out there that can give me a good recipe for a sweet puff pastry that is not all that time consuming. IO have this stuff frozen but I do not know what to do with it.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 27, 2007)

Turnovers!!  Apples, peach, blueberry etc. coated in sugar and a little dust of flour(to soak up the extra moisture), cut the pastry sheet in about 12cm square (about the size of CD container), put the fruit in the middle (try to resist the temptation to overstuff, otherwise they will spew out from the seam!), fold over the pastry, press down the edges using the fork, then pop it in the preheated oven (210C - 425F) for about 10-15 minutes or until it is well puffed up and golden.  Yum!!

p.s. I like to add a little cinnamon in the coating mix if I am using apples or peaches.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2007)

_In the box that the pastry comes in sandwiched between the two sheets will be a card with several recipes. I've not made this it's just an idea, but how about cut the rolled out sheet in to 2x2 squares, dot with a nob of cream cheese and a good sized teaspoon of your favorite jam, or a teaspoon of mascarpone drizzled with nutella then  all four corness pinched to form a purse, brush with egg wash and a sprinkle of sugar.._

_kadesma _


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 27, 2007)

As always CJ comes up with a real yummy idea!! 

Another quickie stuff we do with puff pastry sheet is, sprinkle the surface with sugar and cinnamon, then roll it like swiss rolls, or from both sides so it will become something like "palmiere" looking from the end, then slice it up at 1cm (1/3 in. circa) thickness, spread them on a flat baking sheet and bake until pastries are ready.  Very easy, tasty snack!


----------



## cas (Apr 20, 2007)

[FONT=&quot]Puff Pastry Tart with Cream & Fruit Recipe[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Puff Pastry Tart:  Roll out the puff pastry to fit an 14 x 4       inch (35 x 10 cm) tart pan.  Gently place the pastry into the bottom       and up the sides of the tart pan.  Prick the bottom of the pastry       with the tines of a fork.  (If making individual tarts roll the       pastry into a 10 x 10 inch square (25 x 25 cm) and cut out four - 5 inch       (12.5 cm) squares.  Press each square into a 4 inch tart pan and       prick the bottoms of the puff pastry with the tines of a fork.)        Cover and refrigerate until well chilled (30 minutes to an hour.)  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (205 degrees C) and place the rack       in the centre of the oven.  Place the tart pan on a larger baking       sheet and with a pastry brush, brush the puff pastry with the       glaze.  Bake for 15 minutes.  Reduce the oven temperature to       350 degrees F (177 degrees C) and continue to bake the tart shell for a       further 5 minutes, or until the shell is golden brown.  Remove and       place on a wire rack. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Set the oven to broil(grill).  Dust the edges of the puff       pastry with a thin layer of confectioners' (powdered or icing)       sugar.   Place the tart shell under the broiler until the edges       have caramelized.  (Do not burn.)  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cream Filling:   In a large bowl, beat the mascarpone or       cream cheese until fluffy and smooth.  Add the heavy whipping cream,       sugar, and vanilla and beat until soft peaks forms.  Just before       serving, spread or pipe the cream on the tart shell and top with fresh       berries or cut up fruit.  Serve immediately.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Note:  You can make the puff pastry shell several hours in       advance but do not fill with the cream and fruit until you are ready to       serve.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Makes one - 14 x 4 inch (35 x 10 cm) tart, one 8-9 inch (20-23 cm)       tart,  or four - 4 inch (10 cm) tarts.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

                         [FONT=&quot]                                                                                                                                  [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Puff Pastry Tart:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 sheet (about 9 ounces) of puff pastry, thawed according to       manufacturer's instructions[/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Glaze:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 large egg lightly beaten with 1 tablespoon water[/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Cream Filling:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/2 cup (113 ½ grams) mascarpone cheese or cream cheese[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/2 cup (120 ml) heavy whipping cream[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tablespoon (14 grams) granulated white sugar[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/2  teaspoon pure vanilla extract[/FONT]
       [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Garnish:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Any combination of berries (blueberries, strawberries,       blackberries, raspberries) or other fruit such as slices of peaches,       plums, bananas, cantaloupe, melon, or kiwi.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

